# Summer Driving



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

It's 112°F here in Phoenix, AZ today so for us Arizonians - summer is here!

With rising summer temps it's important to make sure your tires can handle the heat and just like other seasons, summer has its own set of driving challenges. 

Check out the article linked below for tips to stay ahead of the game.



*Summer Driving Tips | Discount Tire*


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Discount Tire said:


> It's 112°F here in Phoenix, AZ today so for us Arizonians - summer is here!
> 
> With rising summer temps it's important to make sure your tires can handle the heat and just like other seasons, summer has its own set of driving challenges.
> 
> ...


116 in the Mojave today. I switched to Directional Summer Tires on my last performance car and they were amazing! They don't last as long but were the best type of tire you can use in the Desert Southwest! Stay Thirsty my Friends!


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Stay thirsty indeed - hydration is key in that type of heat! That, and A.C. 

Glad to hear you're pleased with your summer performance tires!


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 116 in the Mojave today. I switched to Directional Summer Tires on my last performance car and they were amazing! They don't last as long but were the best type of tire you can use in the Desert Southwest! Stay Thirsty my Friends!


95ºF in Mojave, CA, today, so far. Think that this summer will be a HOT one all around.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Eddy Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > 116 in the Mojave today. I switched to Directional Summer Tires on my last performance car and they were amazing! They don't last as long but were the best type of tire you can use in the Desert Southwest! Stay Thirsty my Friends!
> ...


I don't. It's been rather cold this year.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't. It's been rather cold this year.


You might be suffering from heatstroke and not know it, it was only 118 today where the Mojave meets the Mohave.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't. It's been rather cold this year.
> ...


6 more inches of snow in the mountains today


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

It's cooling down for us in Phoenix this weekend with highs around 104 ° haha.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------

